# Wife says no more French kissing



## FromNeptune

My wife recently said kissing is ok but no french kissing. She did not explain why. We have had a strained intimate relationship for a long time so I guess I am not surprised but I would like to know why. I practice good hygiene, am no forcing myself on her. She does not like for me to give her any huggs so I guess this is another way to say 'stay away from me.' Just puzzled.


----------



## HM3

This is strange behaviour. I guess it depends on why your initimate relationship has been strained - what happened?

Majority of women need hugs and kisses, and if your wife is declining these, there is some issue(s) that need to be understood.

You should talk to her - see what's going on with her, and yourself to cause the strain and what you need to do to resolve them.


----------



## russ101

Wow, your wife sounds like mine did 5 years ago. After a nice round of sex (with french kissing) my wife out of nowhere announced to me that she didn't want to kiss me anymore. Her official reason was that she just didn't like it anymore. It had nothing to do with me. We still have sex a few times a month, but it is just basically her fullfilling her duty as a wife (there is no kissing or foreplay, and half of the time she won't even take all her clothes off. It is just her basically saying to me " ok, if you want sex, lets do it and be done" There is no intimacy, it is just sex. I really miss the kissing, and have told her so on many occasions with no change. In our marriage, she holds a lot of resentment towards me for other issues (not making enough money for her, bigger house, etc) and I think this is the real reason she stopped kissing me. She resents me for this. (She has even admitted this to me recently). I think there must be some form of resentment that your wife is holding against you, and this may be playing a major role in why she won't kiss you. I feel your pain, believe me!


----------



## greenpearl

Some women expect too much from their life, if their expectation doesn't get fulfilled, they sink into disappointment and depression. 

Don't compare yourself with others, but it is difficult for them to do. Don't expect too much, then you won't be disappointed. Don't think that you are somebody special, then you don't feel sad that others don't treat you special. 

I love French kissing, it really shows intimacy between a couple, and it can really arouse a person!!!


----------



## russ101

I agree with you greenperal, I miss the intimacy with my wife. Sex is now just an physical act that needs to be done every once in a while to her (yes, she does initiate from time to time, but it is rare, and she just wants me to be instantly hard and climb on top and do it). She agrees that we are not intimate anymore and she now admits to me it is probably because of her resentment. I even asked her that if I gave her everything she wanted, would she go back to kissing me again, and she said she didn't know. To me, sex without any kissing caressing etc, is not making love, it is just sex like you would have with a prostitute. Resentment can be a real killer in a marriage. Hopefully, he can get to the bottom of why his wife is not kissing him anymore.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

To me, a mere kiss is just that - a mere kiss.

But, french kissing to me is more intimate. 

Maybe that's her point - french kissing is more intimate and she doesn't want that intimacy.

Just a guess on my part.


----------



## ThunderBritches

FromNeptune said:


> My wife recently said kissing is ok but no french kissing. She does not like for me to give her any huggs so I guess this is another way to say 'stay away from me.' Just puzzled.


This is step one.


Step two is you subconsciously looking for intimacy from other women.

Step three is her wondering how she never saw an affair coming.


----------



## chillymorn

what a cruel *****. 

I don't think I could even get an erection to have sex with someone like that nor would I even try!!


----------



## FromNeptune

Thanks for your comments. When we were dating and from the beginning of our marriage, intimate kissing was part of enjoying one another and she often initiated the intimate kissing. But for whatever reason, it is to be no more. What is so hard but maybe good on one hand is that she verbally said no more instead of not responding when we kissed, etc. and making me wonder. But her saying it out loud verbally says to me this closes the door shut and intimacy is locked out. She told me I could still kiss her but just not french kissing. I'd just soon kiss old Aunt Gertrude. If she had some physical problem or if I did, then it would be a bit more understandable but neither of us has any physical impairment to be in the way. Well, I am not going to push the issue but it is hard for me.


----------



## kenmoore14217

I don't know your situation but some women, when in an affair with another man, feel intimacy with their husband is cheating on the other man. Hope not.


----------

